# My Project N13 Pulsar CA18DET+Nos



## Mcleod (Dec 24, 2003)

here is my project...



















here what i am presently installing...










air filter hks
fuel pressure regulator aeromotive
fuel filter edelbrock
brembo slotted rotor
pad apr semi carbone
Grant Carbon fiber sterring 11"
external wastegate turbosmart 35mm
fuel pump walbro 255 high pressure
1Gen DSM BOV
Starion intercooler
mag rota slipstream 15" with 205 50 15 11.8 LBS each! RA1 on it this summer..


yeah you can see a nice Type R Badge... :ROFL:










a bit of nos... (100hp jet right now)










rod pauter 1000hp ready CUSTOM MADE!









Piston CP 84mm 8.5:1 c/r CUSTOM MADE!



















what does the engine look like with new piston and rod!










the only thing that i need for now is the HKS head gasket... i have ordered it 2 week ago... i think ill be able to have it in about 4 or 6 week...

i don't have any picture of my turbo but i have a GT30R with 62 and 84 trim...

ready for 500hp + nos

maybe you can say, holy shit, the paint is ugly... but ill paint it this summer 

im running on KYB strut with ground control coil over from B12 sentra... that do not lower enought... 
urethane engine mount
Embrayage ES custom double pressure plate with custom street clutch disk
2.5" inch mendrel exhaust
turbosmart dual stage boost controller with low/high boost switch in car
4 spot roll cage and 5 point harness with nice seat!
i do have a sound system by www.Mchiptr.com mp3 player, tweeter,6.5",6X9,cross over etc etc...

i have some little electrinal/gauge like boost,EGT,s-afc but not much!

now you know my project 

ill boost about 20-25 psi this summer !


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

looking to be a fine machine.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

shit! CA18DET with 500hp + nos? what on earth!
If only my CA18ET could do that


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ive always wanted to see this cars turbocharged. Very nice man, i like it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

My good jebus! ill dance to that :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Hurry up and get some dyno #'s!!!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

SICK!! now all you need is wings.


by the way... a wise man once said: 

one small type-R badge ruins whole 500HP Nissan car for good!


----------



## lithium (Jan 30, 2004)

Only the first two pics work. Tight car.


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

hey man awsome pulsar


i have a couple questions for you.

1) is the roll bar custom made? if not what company makes them

2) what is the offest on the rotas? i want to get the group Ns but i am worried about rubbing with my NISMO suspension.


sweet machine dude

later
steve


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I have AGX and I'm gonna order the GroundControl coilovers soon. What spring rate did you get?


----------

